# The Future is Now



## McGrupp34 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet thread Idea!


----------



## TruthSeeker (Jan 14, 2008)

cool thread


----------



## TruthSeeker (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## TruthSeeker (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## TruthSeeker (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

awesome shots


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

nice thread !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last pic of Dubai is awesome :rock:


----------



## Hunt (Jan 4, 2008)

no now is the present....tomorrow is the future....sorry i just felt like saying that XD


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Gr8 idea for a thread Harkeb 
*
WELLINGTON*, New Zealand .....





















































Renders: site - www.pbase.com/enigma35


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Why post Zhengzhou there in this great thread,
what is futuristic in that city?


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

^ Don't be nasty now, every city has got something beautiful to offer. 
Hi Syd, that airport 'pumpkin' terminal is extreme. really out of this world! Are they actually planning to build it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Harkeb said:


> ^ Don't be nasty now, every city has got something beautiful to offer.
> Hi Syd, that airport 'pumpkin' terminal is extreme. really out of this world! Are they actually planning to build it?


Hey sweety - they are clearing the ground as I type this although there is a 2 month delay but the pumpkins will grow  ... I am so proud of Wellington, they have the balls (excuse the pun) to take a chance and experiment. Auckland on the other hand is run by a city council full of cowards !! Now I had my rant .... as stated before, a gr8 thread mate :cheers:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

dubai in the fog, haha.强!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*SH*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Hmm... now I'm wondering...are we trying to build things to look "futuristic" ? Or is it just coming natural?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics lawine :cheers:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Its a pity to have to remove such beautiful pics. Please get into the habit of crediting the pics with the site and photographer.


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Stronger SH!


----------



## xtraxxl (May 27, 2007)

wow amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WoW!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

de yOUNG mUSEUM, sAN fRANSISCO

www.wikimedia.org








http://slowpainting.files.wordpress.com









Thanx to Staff,
Hyllie Malmo Hotel, Sweden, aka The Slug

www.flickr.com









www.flickr.com









QUOTE=staff;3553131]Not sure this qualifies for this thread..

-------------

*Emporia* \ Wingårdh Arkitekter
-- Malmö, Sweden

Scandinavia's largest retail park. Within a box, following the urban pattern of the area, two glazed inlets open the block. These apertures invite the within.


www.flickr.com









www.flickr.com









www.flickr.com







[/QUOTE]




staff said:


> Thought I'd represent my current location again - this one's due for construction next year.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...




Museum Plaza, Louisville, USA

www.worldarchitecturenews.com








www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanx to Xsands, *Copenhagen projects
*


AdrianXSands said:


> BJARKE/INGELS/GROUP
> 
> *ESCHER/TOWER*
> www.photobucket.com
> ...


Scala Tower

www.grahamfoundation.org








www.dezeen.com
















Marmolen Bridge

www.imageshack.us
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Hangzhou Flamenco Towers, 220m

www.imageshack.us
















Chongqing MOCO 
www.photobucket.com









Wuhan Station

www.imageshack.us








www.imageshack.us









main entrance
www.imageshack.us








www.imageshack.us










Jianbei New City, Chongqing:
www.photobucket.com








www.photobucket.com








www.photobucket.com


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shenzhen Museum of Contemporary Art
www.e-architect.co.uk








www.e-architect.co.uk
















Yuqiao Peninsular, Tianjin
photobucket.com









Delta City, Crystal Island, Tianjin

www.imageshack.us









Thnax go to Zorg again 
Guangzhou Tobacco Building, 1018 ft, zero energy:
http://archrecord.construction.com, www.flickr.com















www.photobucket.com
















pod at the bottom

www.photobucket.com



















Guangdong Library

www.flickr.com, www.photobucket.com















www.skyscrapers.cn









Guangzhou Condos

www.flickr.com









Guangzhou Opera House:

www.imageshack.us








www.skyscrapers.cn, www.thecityreview.com
















www.e-architect.co.uk, http://zahahadidblog.com


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

OK guys, except for the last one which is under construction, proposals should not be in here. The idea was to show that futuristic buildings/projects are a reality. So either completed or under construction projects please, otherwise we might as well post all proposals in this thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Incredible projects


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great all around.


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)

NYC future


















This building might come to NYC
http://www.dynamicarchitecture.net/home.html



















































this next building was cancelled because of the decline of the us market but once it rises they might plan to build it again








the new second ave subway


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I love the MOMA building. it looks so dynamic.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Please note ALL PHOTOS ADDED TO THESE THREADS MUST BE CREDITED TO THEIR SOURCE. Save everyone time by doing it properly in the first place, as it is disappointing for people to have their photos deleted. Thank you*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The project of NYC is nice  but when constructions starts?


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

The Light Waterfront, PENANG, MALAYSIA:cheers:


----------



## Avolar Alto (Mar 7, 2007)

*Estadio Internacional de Monterrey* Rod Sheard, HOK London

City: Monterrey, Mexico
website: http://www.estadiointernacionalmonterrey.com/









​


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

No wonder with all these futuristic projects we'll see more UFOs orbitating this planet thinking they are in their own land. :lol::nuts:


----------



## Lord Zann (Aug 20, 2007)

WOW :eek2:


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> The project of NYC is nice  but when constructions starts?


for the first two pics construction already started and the last two pics construction already started. There are more projects. Ill post them when i have the chance


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

great projects!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Holy Shit!!:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> x marks the spot in Copenhagen
> www.skyscrapernews.com


freaking awesome!


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

Harkeb said:


> OK guys, except for the last one which is under construction, proposals should not be in here. The idea was to show that futuristic buildings/projects are a reality. So either completed or under construction projects please, otherwise we might as well post all proposals in this thread


i love how right after you said that, everyone just went back to posting fantasy proposals :lol:

not to knock the designs here, but a lot of them are just visions that won't ever be built. easy to make a futuristic picture, not so easy to make it a reality (and make it look as good as the render).

if it's actually being built, show us the construction pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

skytrax said:


> freaking awesome!


and extremely nice design


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Tokyo



























Air port


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Just seen this thread it's rocking.Any new futuristic designs for South Africa,Canada,Australia and the UK?


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)

more NYC future


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

NYC projects are amazing


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

How about this one?
UFO HAS LANDED ON THIS PLANET?

Jongno Tower, Seoul
From Flickr


bjorman's photo









karma's photo


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Greeting Building to customers to show respect
Seoul. Korea

Pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Myongam Tower, Chungju, South Korea

Pics from Myonamtower website


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Central post offfice, Seoul(building in right side)
Pic from SCC (korean forum)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

My favorate

I'd never seen like this before as a cheap apartment.
It looks more like a ROCKET LOUCHING PAD than a apartment

Wangshipri -shift, Seoul
pics from SCC(korean forum)









Randering


----------



## t-bang! (Jul 11, 2008)

this one is old and not as spectacular, but i've always felt its futuristic. Johannesburg


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

t-bang! said:


> this one is old and not as spectacular, but i've always felt its futuristic. Johannesburg


I think that building in Johannesburg is also cool and futuristic


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Frankly, most apartment in Seoul are boring but this is also a apartment in Seoul
Pics from 우비


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

OK, this is the last one in Seoul,
So exciting building in Seoul
pics from SCC(korean forum)

Randering


----------



## MrTech (Dec 20, 2007)

Absolutely correct… The Future is now!!! Nice Thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

skyscrapercity said:


>


Very nice structure :cheers:


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

wow the future!!!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

skyscrapercity said:


> Myongam Tower, Chungju, South Korea
> 
> Pics from Myonamtower website


EEWWW!!! WTF!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw that ^^ btw funny design...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Tragic.


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

is that real??????? :


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

Bakrie Tower-Jakarta


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice tower ^^


> is that real??????? :


I dont now :dunno:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Imperfect Ending said:


> EEWWW!!! WTF!


WTF! What's your problem with this building?
If you don't think that building is not futuristic looking at all, that is OK.
But there is no need to say "what the ****" 

At least, that building looks futuristic to me. OK? got it? :bash:


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

NYCboy1212 said:


> They are building a new port authority bus terminal. There are three designs competing against each other. Here they are


I personally like the first one the best. It's the most different. If everything built these days looks futuristic, It will be so boring in 10 years.


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

And wow I really love that Copenhagen project with the green shades. Very Very cool.


----------



## lawine (Jul 24, 2006)

Almere, The Netherlands - A small sampling of futuristic buildings.
(source: Flickr.com)


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Those scew buildings look cool


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

*Art Museum, Niteroi, Rio*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like a UFO :lol: btw: very nice and very extremely design


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Thnax to Foglio1986

Shanghai, 4000 skyscrapers and counting


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Nice tower ^^
> is that real??????? :
> I dont now :dunno:


yes, that is really underconstruction

*Bakrie Tower - Jakarta* (Bigger picture..)


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

*Astana, Kazachstan*

*from SSC


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Shanghai and Astana pics are very nice  the future is now indeed


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

Shanghai OMG!!!

Astana's projects :drool:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow very nice! I did'nt know that Astana was well! Has more pics?


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

** by ZZ-II*

Weird but very interesting tv tower in Prague


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Grossest building ever.... (with the children thing)


----------



## oskarl (Aug 30, 2006)

From Zaragoza, Spain



Dropy said:


>


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Sprawly stuff can be futuristic too.



















Microchip close-up


















Borg storage units, produced in mass quantities and inhabited by autonomatons


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

*Some proposed and completed projects for San Juan and one for Ponce*

One Proposed project for Ponce, and some built or proposed for San Juan.

Ponce International Business Center










San Juan's Convention Center (built)










Random San Juan Projects


















Ashford & Earle at Condado, San Juan(to start construction soon)









Government offices









Some condominium in San Juan









Ocean Walk at Condado (it's kind of blurry)


















(it's the square looking building)










Great thread btw!


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

*Hilton Hotel in Bariloche city, Argentina (under construction)*


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

WTF that's a kick-ass hotel. Great design


----------



## Onn (Oct 11, 2008)

NYC: Recently renovated Verizon Building in the center and the new Bank of America Tower on the right, near Times Square

From SSP By marius zh









From SSP By Tony Shi, NY-NJ









Philadelphia: And my personal favorite, the Comcast Center

From SSP By cubanChris


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

gabdem said:


> *Hilton Hotel in Bariloche city, Argentina (under construction)*


I must note to make a reservation someday.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That hotel looks very nice ^^


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

If that hotel doesn't win an award someday someone should be shot.


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

gabdem said:


> *Hilton Hotel in Bariloche city, Argentina (under construction)*



Is this really under construction?
I doubt about that.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cube houses*

_Helmond - NL - 1974_










_Rotterdam - NL - 1982_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

xlchrisij said:


>


Those "cube" houses in Rotterdam are awesome!
I like the inside view


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

gabdem said:


> *Hilton Hotel in Bariloche city, Argentina (under construction)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the most futuristic buildings i have ever seen. kay:


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

*MBC Headquarter, Seoul, South Korea*




























*Dure Naum, Busan, South Korea*



















*Haeundae Resort Tower, Busan, South Korea*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^wow!!!


briker said:


> ** by ZZ-II*
> 
> Weird but very interesting tv tower in Prague


it looks plastic.


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

*DongDae-Mun Park, Seoul, South Korea*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*MALAYSIA*

*Penang Sentral*














































*KUALA LUMPUR*

*The Capers*


















*Millennium Residence*


















*EcoCity MidValley*


















*KL Kiss Towers*









*The Troika*




































*DNP Towers*









*JOHOR BAHRU*

*Danga Bay*









*Setia Eco City*









*PUTRAJAYA*

*Waterfront Residential*


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

*ARGENTINA

Art Maria-Buenos Aires (contruction began in november, it will be finish in Dec. 2010)*





































thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341082&page=20


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Athens Olympic sport complex is pretty futuristic,IMO:


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

BAYSIDER 528 said:


> THIS IS THE VELODROME IN EASTERN BERLIN. IT WAS PLANNED FOR BERLIN'S BID FOR THE 2000 OLYMPIC GAMES THAT WENT TO SYDNEY.


actually, this is a shopping mall in malacca,malaysia


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ Grossest building ever.... (with the children thing)


"because we don't have to prove anything"

Ew.

I think your _comments_ are gross.

...and do you think that culturally superior cities like Paris, Beijing, Hamburg, Prague, Tokyo...etc have something to prove to YOU?....:lol: I doubt it.

ugh...and you live in LA of all places! That strip mall, urban sprawl mess of a city...

There are amazing projects being built in the states, but your attitude is revolting.


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Kuwait*:

*al Hamra Tower *




























From their website:










From www.putzmeister.de










By Skoulikimou:










By Thamerium:




























*United Tower*:










From Skoulikimou:










From Crazy:










*Kuwait Trade Center*:

From flickr:


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

i think this look kinda futuristic



nazrey said:


> by morelexs
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/morelexs/2188383679/in/set-72157603604214828/


the malacca central bus terminal, malaysia


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Toronto, Canada*

Condo's Under Construction:























































Royal Ontario Museum:





































OCAD : Ontario College of Art & Design:



















Art Gallery of Ontario:



















Trump International Tower in Toronto (U/C)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Tokyo

Thanx to Skybean for this one










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/























































Shibuya









www.wikimedia.org








www.wikimedia.org








www.wikimedia.org










Thanx to Japanese001


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

More pix

Skybean










Thanx Japanese001

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanx Japanese001




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




























Skybean


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

Paris, LVMH Fondation for Contemporary Art & Creation (U/C)

















La Défense, Hermitage Towers


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Beijing
















www.flickr.com
www.beijingupdates.com








www.beijingupdates.com









www.flickr.com









www.photobucket.com









www.nh-group.cn









bonivision








bonivision









www.beijingupdates.com









http://bbs.home.news.cn










www.imageshack.us









http://theothersideof.ahills.com









www.e-architect.co.uk








www.e-architect.co.uk








www.ciuc.org.cn















http://files2.cityweekend.com.c









xizhimen








xizhimen








xizhimen









http://theothersideof.ahills.com









http://cache.boston.com


































www.e-architect.co.uk








www.mondoarc.com









www.e-architect.co.u









www.archicentral.com








http://pic.feeyo.com









www.archdaily.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ReiAyanami said:


> Athens Olympic sport complex is pretty futuristic,IMO:
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3116/2429218452_ccb4df3a24_o.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3375/3215830347_a8cff520bf_b.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/2610602801_d333c97e89_o.jpg
> ...


Thanks for posting them Rei  kay:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

maybe Zagreb Arena?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Just had a thought, maybe if we get things right, the future should look like this (Tjibou Cultural Center, New Caledonia):










This is what 'futurism' should look like if we want a future


----------



## BAYSIDER 528 (Jan 16, 2006)

*PLEASE IDENTIFY THIS LOCATION IN BEIJING.*


----------



## BAYSIDER 528 (Jan 16, 2006)

*IS THIS THE TOKYO MIDTOWN PROJECT?*


----------



## BAYSIDER 528 (Jan 16, 2006)

*WHAT IS THE NAME OF THIS INTERESTING COMPLEX? IS IT A MALL?*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Amazing projects and photos!:nuts:


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow!
I agree...The future is now!
The architectures in this thread so futuristic!









Let's see this picture!
There is a text of "Dataran Pahlawan" in the top of McDonald...
Is it in Berlin,right?
But the "Dataran Pahlawan" is in Indonesian language...hmm...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Most of those recent models, renderings are indeed awesome


----------



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> Tokyo
> 
> Thanx to Skybean for this one
> 
> ...


These shots are great


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Tokyo is really awesome, great


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

*by wpk


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*SINGAPORE*

*MARINA BAY SANDS*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5234607922_7c313f342d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5295932753_6509b04319_b.jpg

*ARTSCIENCE MUSEUM*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5049/5278569595_25e6870038_b.jpg

*LOUIS VUITTON CRYSTAL PAVILION*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5286/5244906451_d1798168b3_b.jpg

*THE HELIX BRIDGE*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5296989742_48cbb98848_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5127/5309392840_dcf9d3293b_b.jpg

*ION ORCHARD*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5056887259_c2ecb7aaaa_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2632/3888659473_50c83bb032_o.jpg


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

:eek2: brilliant architecture!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

insane


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Vrooms said:


> *SINGAPORE*
> 
> *MARINA BAY SANDS*
> 
> ...


How they don't fall off?


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Guaporense said:


> How they don't fall off?


Its an infinity pool there is some run off area befor the edge:








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4095/4854431778_df972e09b0_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4121/4854436168_2c5c0d46b8_b.jpg


----------



## estonian (Mar 13, 2005)

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> Wow!
> I agree...The future is now!
> The architectures in this thread so futuristic!
> 
> ...



Yeah, surroundings doesn't look like Berlin at all.. 
The real thing:


















Great thread tho..


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

*San Juan Puerto Rico
San Juan Convention District*
Parcel D

Oppenheim Architecture + Design 
Architecture News Plus

*Publications:*

Concept








Not tall but futuristic and green


----------



## the Ludovico center (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ Just another nonexistent crap :|

This thread needs BUILDINGS!!! not bullshit fantasy concepts that will never be built.

Anyone can make up stupid on-paper-only simulations. Even I can do that. One doesn't even need expensive high-end software to do that. MicroSoft Paint is enough:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those render photos from San Juan, Puerto Rico are lovely, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

the Ludovico center said:


> ^^ Just another nonexistent* crap* :|


You should watch the use of words.


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Those render photos from San Juan, Puerto Rico are lovely, very nice :cheers:



Thanks Christos . We are looking forward to see that residential building build.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is my first time visiting here, i must say this thread is one of the best threads in the whole SSC, great to see a lot of futuristic projects and structures from all over the world. :applause:


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theolaphoto/with/2994443309/

Doha








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjbyles/with/5314686299/


----------



## Jakub (Apr 3, 2004)

Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank Headquarters
1979-1986
Hong Kong
Foster and Partners


norman foster @ hsbc by d.teil


HSBC Building by Norman Foster by rolight


Untitled by stefan irvine


Spaceship portal by jonolist


Century Tower
1987-1991
Tokyo
Foster and Partners


Century Tower #3 by guen-k


Century Tower #4 by guen-k


Lloyd's Building
1978 - 1986
London
Richard Rogers Partnership


http://www.richardrogers.co.uk/work/all_projects/lloyd_s_of_london/completed


Escalators above the atrium in Lloyd's Building, London by charlietyack


Nippon Television Headquarters
1996-2004
Tokyo
Richard Rogers Partnership



http://www.richardrogers.co.uk/work/all_projects/nippon_television_headquarters


Tokyo Shimbashi at dawn from Shiodome rooftop by Thomas Birke


Untitled by owenyokomo


----------



## Jakub (Apr 3, 2004)

Sendai Mediatheque
1995-2000
Sendai, Miyagi, Japan
Toyo Ito & Associates









http://archleague.org/2009/01/toyo-ito/









http://moreaedesign.wordpress.com/2010/09/13/more-about-sendai-mediatheque/


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ some of those buildings are outstanding! :cheers:


----------

